# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Hej, Slovania!

## Pejko

*Hej, Slovania!*http://<br />
<br />
<a href="http...hp?t=12569</a>

----------


## Janes

SLOVANO lingva ( S – lingva ) 
Abeceda  :   a, b, c, c‘, d, e, f, g, h, h‘, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, r, s, s‘, t, u, v, z, z‘    
Podstatn

----------

